# How to get residency if married to a Mexican?



## JustinChase (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello all.

I married my wife in the US in 2006. She has obtained her US Citizenship, but we want to live in Mexico now. I don't have anywhere near $150k in the bank, nor can I prove an income of at least $2k/month from non-Mexican sources (or any 'guaranteed' income for that matter).

I've read somewhere that the requirements are much less if married to a Mexican, but not I can't find the site that had the information I remember seeing last time I looked.

My goal is to get Mexican residency, then citizenship, and live out my days here in Mexico.

I'm currently here on a tourist visa, but we want to start a business, and I want to work in this business along with my wife.

How would you suggest I proceed from here?

Thanks in advance for any advice/help.


----------



## Amy9877 (Jan 30, 2014)

I recently asked something similar. The short answer I got was that since you and I are both married to citizens, there are no income requirements. Basically, once you gather your necessary ID and apostilled documents such as marriage certificate you're good to go. This is in no way a full and detailed answer. I have not yet started the process yet. But look at my post a week or two ago about temporal familiar. There were much better explanations on that post from people who know more than me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Amy9877 said:


> I recently asked something similar. The short answer I got was that since you and I are both married to citizens, there are no income requirements. Basically, once you gather your necessary ID and apostilled documents such as marriage certificate you're good to go. This is in no way a full and detailed answer. I have not yet started the process yet. But look at my post a week or two ago about temporal familiar. There were much better explanations on that post from people who know more than me.


Here's a link to that thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ing-mexico/363569-true-temporal-familiar.html


----------



## JustinChase (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you both for the information!! I looked for permanent and residency, but didn't think to look for those terms in Spanish on this forum; whoops! 

I've opened the link referenced in that thread, and am reading thru it now. it sounds like I just need to take my tourist visa and some paperwork to the correct office to get started. i have our marriage certificate apostled already, but don't have any translations or other documents ready yet. I suppose I'll just go to the office, see what they ask for, then gather everything and go back again. If I try to have it all ready up front, they are bound to ask for something I don't have anyway, so 2 trips will be the minimum, I'm sure.

Thanks again for the help!

We looked at a locale today to put a coffee/breakfast/internet cafe, so I guess I should 'get legal' as quickly as possible now


----------

